# carbon  scrubber



## bejohnst (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm starting to get a lot of smell going in my apartment and am going to build a carbon scrubber. The problem I'm having is that I need to keep the air going through ducts once it is clean. I'm growing in a walk in closet and the hot air needs to get ALL THE WAY out of the closet or I run into heat problems. Any idea how I can basically build an inline carbon scrubber? All the plans I've found just dump the air in and let it come out the bottom but mine needs to go further...


----------



## Tonto (Sep 27, 2006)

Let me get this straight. How do you currently get the air out of your closet? Do you have any pictures?
As for an inline scrubber, I would just say have the carbon inside the long tubing you're using to route the hot air out...


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 27, 2006)

Right now there is about 10 feet of 6" flex ducting that goes from my box to the door and out. 

I understand your theory about having the carbon side i'm just trying to figure out HOW. The hardest part I'm thinking is how do i keep the carbon spread over the entire surface of the tubing when it is going horizontal and having to fight gravity...


----------



## Tonto (Sep 28, 2006)

I would just cover the end of the tubing with a few layers of the carbon and tape/staple it on....


----------



## Canso (Sep 28, 2006)

why cant you hang the filter in the room and **** threw it?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 28, 2006)

it pulls the air already through an aircooled hood but that is a possibility


----------



## Beer_Guy (Oct 6, 2006)

I haven't tried this, but I probably will soon....
Cut 2 circles of window screen a little bigger in diameter than your vent hose, lay one flat on the table, pour on a layer of activated charcoal. Top it with the other screen and staple or sew top screen to bottom screen.
Rig this up inside the opening of your vent hose, it should work... someone correct me if I'm wrong. 
I love this place!


----------



## krsone (Oct 7, 2006)

here u go this is cheap easy and u will wonder why didn't i think of that if u thinks good prehaps a little karma.....http://www.gardenscure.com/420/security/60127-ryoko-builds-diy-activated-carbon-filter.html


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

I do like the way that works. Thanks bro!


----------



## krsone (Oct 7, 2006)

no prob  good luck


----------

